# How to take just the audio of of a video file?



## RaNDoM666HeRO (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey

I am working on this movie for the last couple of years or so and i have came to a part where i want to use just the audio from a movie file i have and i was wonderring how to do so? Any help would be great.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey =]

- Visit www.mediaconverter.org
- Download their standalone video converter
- Open it
- Select the video file
- In the output format chose an audio-only format(wav, mp3, wma, etc.)
- Choose an output folder
- Click Convert

That will leave you with an audio file of the video.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

